# 45 Degree, 60 Degree? does it Really make a difference?



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

I'v had my GX-24 for about a year now..still rockin' with 60 Degree blade. I'm about to do a job with some Oracal 651 and the recommended blade is 45 degree. Does it really make that much of a difference? Will the cuts be smoother? What Degree blade do most folks use for Transfer material?


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

I've got the same cutter. I usually use a 45 degree, but on flock material I use a 60 deg. I've forgotten to switch back and never had a problem when I've cut heat transfer material with a 60. The only time I've had a problem relating to blades is the otherway, trying to cut something (like flock) that recommends a 60 and using a 45.


----------



## dudenukem (Mar 14, 2007)

From my experience, both Flock Material and Reflective Vinyl require a 60 degree blade for smooth
cutting....Certain times when I have forgotten to change blades, the lines were jagged and can
also clog the cutting area......
On the other hand, using a 60 degree blade for normal operation should offer no problems...I know
we also do custom window tint, and that requires a 20 degree blade to avoid a catastrophe...


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

20 degree blade, humm that's interesting.
How much down force does it take to cut window tint?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

The key thing to remember is when switching blades to change your offset. The offset is determined primarily by the angle of the blade you use.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

You can use the 60 degree for anything as it is a more aggressive angle. When cutting twill, magnetic material and reflectives you will need the 60 degree blade. We usually switch the blades in our shop so as not to wear down the 60 degree for normal use and then it is good for the maore aggressive materials. Either way, you will be good with a 60 degree blade though.


----------

